# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Busco Documento PDF Tortolas

## humorymagia

Buenas a todos/as,

Utilizando el buscador ( que se me da un poco mal ) vi, que un forero tenía un documento sobre tortolas... estoy pensando en comprar un par de ellas, pero nunca he trabajado con ellas y no se nada de cuidados... Si alguien lo posee y me lo pudiera hacer llegar me haría un favor... Muchas a gracias a todos.

Saludos,

Miguel

----------


## SIGLATTI

Te he enviado un mensaje a tu correo personal, a ver si tienes con eso.
Un saludo

----------


## Jeff

Hola el documento que buscas tiene unas 3 o 4 fotos de tortolas. El texto te lo pego aqui, las fotos no puedo. Hay que poder acceder a la zona secreta para llegar a los pots con documentos adjuntos (como los PDF), por ello, aunque este el post que puse, no esta ya el PDF. Asi que aqui te pongo lo que escribio en este PDF Ivan Larrosa Espejo, sobre las tortolas (no fui yo):

STREPTOPELIA RISORIA
VIDA: entre 10 y 15 años hasta 25 años.
LONGITUD: 22 cm. de cabeza a cola.
PESO: 250 g. aproximadamente.
HUEVOS: 2 – 3.
LUGAR: Europa continental y Oriente Medio. Pertenece a la familia de las Streptopelia Risoria o (Ringneck o collares dove). Vive entre 10 y 15 años hasta los 25 años. Su longitud es de 22 cm. aprox. de cabeza a cola. Los colores pueden ser muchos como: (ahi hay fotos de  tortolas beige, gris y blancas)
REPRODUCCÍON El macho corteja a la hembra subiendo y bajando la cabeza al mismo tiempo que canta. Para que se forme el huevo necesitan calcio para formar el cascarón, se puede triturar cáscara de huevo, les aportara calcio. La hembra puede incubar en el nido o bien en el tazón de alimento. La hembra pasa incubando huevos unas 18 horas al día y el macho solo 6 horas. Los poyuelos tardan 14 días en nacer. Pasaran 4 semanas cerca de los padres, los primeros 10 o 12 días serán alimentados con comida para ellos, más tarde se alimentarán de la comida de los adultos (pan desmenuzado, mijo, harina de maíz, insectos,…) . La hembra puede poner huevos cada 6 semanas, pero es
conveniente como medida de precaución que no tengan mas de 5 crianzas al año.
JAULA Las tórtolas prefieren una jaula ancha antes que muy alta, necesitan abrir sus alas dentro de ellas, es aconsejable que sea tipo voladera, con palos gruesos como los palos de escoba no menos, debe de tener un bebedero grande y cambiarlo cada día o cada semana dependiendo de lo que manchen, no deben de estar en contacto con sus excrementos, tiene que haber un nido grande y alto para que los poyuelos no caigan del nido al nacer ya que pueden morir o mal formarse., la comida es aconsejable ponerla en altura para que ellas no la tiren fuera al suelo con tanta facilidad. Es mejor no poner palos cerca de los bebederos y comederos para que los excrementos no caigan dentro, sino en el suelo. Deben de tener sol y sombra para ponerse donde quieran, dependiendo del momento del día y del año. No pueden haber corrientes de
aire, tienen que disponer de una bañera o ducha para su higiene, adoran bañarse, el agua no debe de estar muy fría para evitar resfriaos que pueden provocar la muerte. Es aconsejable desparasitar las tórtolas, y llevarlas al veterinario una vez cada cierto tiempo para controles. Deben de disponer cada día de un rato libre fuera de su jaula para poder abrir las alas y volar a su aire, teniendo en cuenta que hay que tener todas las ventanas y puertas cerradas para evitar la fuga, aunque no son aves que intentan escapar pero mejor prevenir. Hay que hacer ejercicio con ellas una vez por semana, son fáciles de enseñarlas. Es un ave adorable y muy cariñosa, si te gustan los animales y dispones de tiempo y sitio es recomendable, no te arrepentirás.

Proximamente volvere a poner el PDF de IVAN en la zona secreta, que es, como ya dije, el unico sitio donde se puede subir archivos para su posterior descarga (por lo menos eso creo!!).

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

Siglatti y Jeff, muchas gracias... la verdad que sigo con la incertidumbre de si debo trabajar con Tortolas o no?¿? Pero yo creo que me voy a tirar al charco...  :? Ya os contaré...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo hace poco que las tengo, y al poco estaban poniendo huevos, asi que no he podido practicar mucho, pero es un mundo muy interesante y bonito, sobre todo informate antes sobre el tema, tambien tiene sus contras, asi que informate bien, si tienes cualquier duda, aunque soy novato en esto ya sabes, aqui estamos.

----------


## magoivan

Miguel comprate las tortolas, es muy bonita esta magia, no sabes lo que te estas perdiendo, primero informate mejor, aparte del PDF que ize, no esta toda la información que debes saber, seguro que faltan cosas.
Saludos
Magoivan,

----------


## humorymagia

Puff sabes Ivan?¿? Demasiada información tanpoco es buena.. porque unos que me las compre otros que no.. otros que las compre adiestradas, otro que las compre una tienda de animales y las crie yo!! Nose por donde empezar...

----------


## Jeff

Que no te abrumes las opiniones de otros. Mas complicado son las cartas. Si has de empezar, hazlo por el principio. Compralas, acostumbralas a ti, a comer de tu mano.Lo demas lo encontraras en los libros o videos  especializado en magia con animales, entre ellos:

-Magia con palomas de Salvatore Cimo (para empezar)
-The Tarbell course in magic (si hablas inglés)

y hay muchos mas. Hecha un vistazo en tiendamagia, seccion libros y videos o bien llamatelos, pregunta que libros o videos hay y ellos te orientaran. Asi empezamos mas o menos todos, preguntando y leyendo.

Lo que es cuestion de cuidados y mantenimiento de las tortolas, lo encontraras en internet (web de colombofilos, amantes de las aves y veterinarios) y preguntando directamente a tu veterinario. Hay tambien algunas que otra cosa en este foro sobre tortolas, usa el buscador.

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

Pero cuando no estas seguro de algo y la gente te cuenta... te vuelve loco.. de todas maneras Muchas gracias Jeff, hablare con Mariano a ver que libros tienen, prefiero en Español, que el Ingles que tengo yo no es malo, es lo siguiente!!  :Smile1: 

Muchas gracias

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo creo que nadie  dice que no las compres, simplemente que te informes, hay gente que dice que hacen ruido, las mias no, tampoco creo que podamos compararlas con cartas, son seres vivos y necesitan sus cuidados, aunque son pocos y no hace falta tener mucho tiempo, a los dos dias puedes tenerlas en la mano y en cuatro ya las puedes hacer volar de una mano a otra, al menos es mi caso y no tenia ni idea. Luego depende de donde vivas, solo tienes que tener presente que dejan plumon, el sitio que necesitan, etc, por eso te digo que te informes y lo tipico, cambiarles el agua cada dia, etc....
Si compras una cazuela para tortolas puedes empezar a trabajar con ellas en dos dias, y si compras el libro de Cimo con tiempo y ganas puedes hacer cosas muy guapas, no creo que fuera nuestra intencion desilusionarte, asi que adelante.

Un saludo

Ademas, quien dijo que la magia era facil :Confused:

----------


## Jeff

> ... tampoco creo que podamos compararlas con cartas, son seres vivos...


A lo mejor me explique mal, no las comparo con cartas, sino a que realizar magia con cartas es mas complicado que realizar magia con tortolas. Claro que son seres vivos (salvo que utilices tortolas tipo Nielsen!).

Sin embargo discrepo un poco con eso que en 2 dias tienes la cazuela montada. Podrias  hacerlas aparecer, pero si no le dedicas mas que 2 dias con la cazuela, lo mas seguro es que apenas cuando habras la tapa, una de ellas o todas (si trabajas con muchas) se te vayan volando. La magia con tortolas es mas facil que con cartas, pero no tanto.   :Wink:  

Se debe recordar algo sobre la magia con tortolas. Por mas simple que sea el efecto (mecanico, sencillez etc...), la tortola no estara comoda en su espacio donde estara almacenada hasta su produccion. Requiere tiempo para que ella se acostumbre a ello, sobre todo al ruido y movimiento brusco para su aparicion (con los cambio de luz y temperatura que involucra). Y la regla de oro es que uses la misma tortola para el mismo truco, nunca cambiar de truco, salvo que dejes de realizar el primero. Asi se acostumbra a una sola "orden" y estado de facil asimilacion para ella.

Un buen ejemplo de uso de tortolas hay muchos, pero si tienes la posibilidad de ver a Arkadio en accion, te lo recomiendo. El mago Ivan tiene mas informacion sobre ello.

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

Realmente no es desilusión, es ambiguedad ante una situación desconocida para mi... una parte dice que si, y otra que me lo tome con mas calma.. el problema es que cuando yo compro un juego, si no me gusta tiene facil solución! Lo dejo en un cajon y ya esta, pero como bien decis las Tortolas son seres vivos y eso no lo puedes dejar en un cajón!! me entendéis?¿? Pero bueno... Ya he pedido información a una tieda de animales de mi ciudad...

Mil gracias...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Supongo que tienes razon Jeff con el tema del tiempo, yo la verdad que creo que he tenido suerte, (no la compre en tienda, la crio un mago) la hembra no hay quien la domine, vaya caracter tiene, pero el macho es un trozo de pan y desde el primer dia se comporta como un campeon, en la cazuela como en su casa, lastima que es pequeña, eso si, os aconsejo la cazuela para conejos que es mas grande. Eso es como todo, cada animal tiene su personalidad si se puede llamar asi.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Para no abrir otro hilo sobre este tema, alguien tiene informacion sobre la cria? Hace poco pusieron huevos pero los rompieron, son muy jovenes todavia, pero si la proxima crian no se si se tiene que tener algun cuidado especial.

----------


## Jeff

Que tengan un sitio para hacer su nido, con heno, paja o cualquier cosa. Dejales la paja, el heno o lo que sea de lado, que ellos mismos eligiran donde hacer el nido.

No saques del nido a la tortola que este, ni uses la hembra para trabajar, podria reventarles los huevos por dentro, lo que le puede ocacionar la muerte.

Ellos mismos se turnaran, una vez puesto los huevos, para cubrirlos. Que no esten en el sol directo, ni a la intemperie (las palomas adultas no pasa nada, pero las crias deberan estar bien resguardada, cubrirlas de noche, protegerlas de la lluvias etc... sino no progresaran), 21 dia despues naceran. 

Ellos mismos los alimentan, ponle pasta de huevo para cria (lo venden en todos lados), no las toques, no las molesten. cuando los polluelos tengan el cuerpo mas o menos cubierto de plumas y el pico con falta de pluma, puedes iniciar el acercamiento. 

Ya veras que en pocos dias los padres ya los dejaran mas de lado (porque son grandes y no caben en el nido y sobre todo que les jod... alimentarlos cada 2X3  :D ). Ya estas en tiempo de cogerlos mas y mas. No los empiezes a entranarlas hasta que no empiezen a comer semillas (o sea que los padres los "desteten"). 

Y ya esta, no es complicado, solo se requiere paciencia para criar tortolas.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

HOla a todos, si quieres ver la rutina de Arkadio entra en www.arkadiomagia.com en la seccion de galeria y verás que hay un video, miralo es una rutina muy bien montada y ensayada.
Si te compras una parejita, primero dejales 1 día para que se acostumbren a su jaula, recomiendo una grande, y cuando pase el dia empiezales por tocar sinque se asusten y dales de comer de tu mano una vez hacho esto, compra algun efecto, es mejor comenzar por efectos "mecánicos" y luego ir a por efectos con cargadores y demas que es un tema más complicado y desde mi punto de vista más bonito.

Saludos
magoivan

----------


## humorymagia

Es muy breve pero tiene muy buena pinta!!! Ves estos son los  momentos que digo!! Voy ahora mismo a por las Tortolas!!! jajajaja

Gracias Ivan

----------


## SIGLATTI

Gracias por la informacion Jeff, la verdad es que no sabia si necesitaban alguna alimentacion especial, habia leido que los alimentaban ellos, pero en cautividad no estaba seguro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Jeff

En el cuidado diario de las tortolas, esta involucrado darles vitaminas y minerales de varias formas (granulado y/o liquido). Aparte de eso, criar tortolas no tiene mayor secreto que tener paciencia y darle cariño.

En contrapartida, el entrenamiento genera desgaste de proteinico, mineralgico y vitaminico. Asi que se debe reinforsar el administramiento de dichos elementos durante el entrenamiento, y bajarlo en los periodos de trabajo normal sin entrenamiento.

En los videos de Greg Frewin (Complete Course in Dove Magic), enseñan bastante para sus cuidado.

Espero haberles ayudado en algo.

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

A mi entre los dos y el Video de Arkadio.. me ha ayudado bastante!!!

----------


## Pablo Fariña

Hola , os dejo este enlace de you tube , es un video promocional y hay una par de apariciones de palomas , entre otras cosas , espero que os guste ,Un saludo a tod@s .

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=7hsmE5y01ZE

----------


## MagoPedrito

Muy chulo

----------

